# Valley View,OH. CHASE coated male #46



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Chase is a very handsome 3 year-old long coat German Shepherd who acts more like a puppy. He’s very playful with other dogs and enjoys going for a walk in the snow. Chase is already neutered and ready to join your family today.











http://www.cuyahogadogs.com/adopt-me

Cuyahoga County dog pound

Tues - Sat 10:30am-4:30pm

Closed Sundays & Mondays



9500 Sweet Valley Drive

Valley View, Ohio 44125

216-525-7877


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

What a sweetie







I'm up near Cuyahoga right now on residency interviews. Maybe I'll get a chance to go and give him a little loving tomorrow.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

He sure is a looker.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Was this beauty a stray?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there anyone local that can temp foster him?


----------



## lynnmjewell (Feb 12, 2008)

My name is Lynn. I volunteer at the shelter Chase is at. He is a wonderful boy who was tested with other dogs and did very well. I believe he was also good with cats. When he first came in, he was charging the cage and showing his teeth. He has since stopped that completely. He is very sweet and gentle and loving. This is a link to a short video I took of him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2zoz2LwoD4


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW!!!







With a little TLC he is going to be a real looker!!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

HANDSOME BOY!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Chase – Transferred to the APL in Lorain County for adoption–thank you!

Cage 92 The best way to describe Chase is handsome. This <span style="color: #FF0000">9 month</span> long coat German Shepherd is very stressed out from being in a kennel. He is extremely smart and did very well in the car. He needs some training but is well worth the investment! Chase was transferred from Cuyahoga County on January 13.

http://www.friendshipapl.org/dogs.htm


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

He can be moved to non-urgent as APL is no kill.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I live in Lorain County and have visited Friendship APL several times - they are great! if anyone is interested in him, I can help.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi RavensMom: Do you know if this shelter adopts out of state? I had thought about contacting them to see as I might be interested in adopting a new dog. I'm in the middle of trying to place one with another trainer (posted in this section) that doesn't get along with my other dogs. I've been watchiing Chase since he was posted and he appears to be the style I'm quite fond of!


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

tedebear12 -

I'm not sure, but I will be going there this weekend to donate some fleece blankets and I can check. PM me your e-mail address and I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

P.S. tedebear - what state are you from - if they adopt out of state, they may restrict it to neighboring states- this way, I can ask.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just received an email from APL and they have found the perfect home for Chase.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Mark: Thanks for that post ....I've been speaking with the director about Chase, actually, so I don't know if he means me or if someone else came forward. There are a couple of gray areas with this dog....posted a notice in urgent hoping someone could personally evaluate him for me....so I'll have to ask Gregory if there is someone else looking at him now. I do know he liked that I was a trainer and thought we would be a possibly perfect match. 

Kim Downing


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

This is what Greg wrote "We have found a perfect home for Chase with a very experienced dog owner."

So yes definitely check and see if it is you or someone else.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Mark for the additonal info...will find out for sure tomorrow because if it is someone else, no point in me going further on this! : )


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Update: Heard from Greg this morning. Chase was adopted by a local person.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, thanks for letting us know.


----------

